# You know that snake oil Trump has been selling nightly on his TV show?



## ChibiMofo (Apr 22, 2020)

It doesn't help _whatsoever _with COVID-19. If anything, it makes things worse. And not just for the malaria sufferers who can't get the drug thanks to Rudy 'Moscow's Mayor' Giuliani and Traitor Trump:

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/21/health/hydroxychloroquine-veterans-study/index.html


----------



## Kurt91 (Apr 22, 2020)

Slightly off topic, but I clicked on your link. Why the fuck does CNN want access to my VR headset?


----------



## nero99 (Apr 22, 2020)

Kurt91 said:


> Slightly off topic, but I clicked on your link. Why the fuck does CNN want access to my VR headset?


to read and watch news in 3D


----------



## notimp (Apr 22, 2020)

(Less colored language (traitor) is preferable, if you dont want to stir emotions, but inform instead.  )

Thanks for the news, I didnt know that trials had finished on that one. 

Also dont look at the numbers in that study too closely (president could have been actually harming people, who were following his advise...) only gets you in one of those moods..   (And this study alone isnt enough to say if that part is a general trend, so even thats not conclusive, without others confirming it.))


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 22, 2020)

I'll be blunt : the people dumb enough to believe Trump deserve what they get: an expensive placebo.
That it's worse than a placebo among corona patients is unfortunate, but again : they had enough years to wise up. Them being dead doesn't make them less stupid.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

Isn't it worse than a placebo? This thing has killed like 11 people in trials, no? Or am I thinking about a different concoction?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 3, 2020)

We heard about this as a possible treatment months ago. Dont know exactly what this has to do with Trump. Its been touted as a treatment globally.

Im sure he was told this was a potential solution by his team.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Dont know exactly what this has to do with Trump.
> 
> Im sure he was told this was a potential solution by his team.



You're confused. "What has this to do with X?" "X's team must've told him... oh...."

Spoiler alert: It has to do with him because he has been tweeting/ talking about it. Which he shouldn't have been, because it's dangerous.

https://www.democracynow.org/2020/4...d_after_patients_develop_irregular_heart_rate


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 3, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> You're confused. "What has this to do with X?" "X's team must've told him... oh...."
> 
> Spoiler alert: It has to do with him because he has been tweeting/ talking about it. Which he shouldn't have been, because it's dangerous.
> 
> https://www.democracynow.org/2020/4...d_after_patients_develop_irregular_heart_rate



but this has been theorised for months as a potential treatment by all sorts of health experts and scientists globally. If the data comes out from enough trials that it doesnt actually help then scrap that idea and back to the drawing board.

I dont know exactly how pondering possible solutions that have been discussed by the medical community is exclusively trumps fault. Would you rather he be silent and not say theyre working on potential treatments? Im sure you would spin that too and say his silence is killing people as well.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> but this has been theorised for months as a potential treatment by all sorts of health experts and scientists globally.



Links? 

Getting* real* fucking bored of this 'he was just thinking out loud' argument. You don't do that shit in a daily WH briefing. It results in morons who like Dump using substances they shouldn't be and then taking up hospital beds that should go to decent, genuine cases.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 3, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Links?
> 
> Getting* real* fucking bored of this 'he was just thinking out loud' argument. You don't do that shit in a daily WH briefing. It results in morons who like Dump using substances they shouldn't be and then taking up hospital beds that should go to decent, genuine cases.



https://www.newsmax.com/health/health-news/coronavirus-malaria-treatment/2020/03/17/id/958693/

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-malaria-drug-best-coronavirus-treatment.html

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2764727
_""A recent open-label nonrandomized French study of 36 patients reported improved virologic clearance with hydroxychloroquine, 200 mg, by mouth every 8 hours compared with control patients receiving standard supportive care."_

So a French study showed promising results. Quick, think of a way to blame Trump for those French scientists!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11325348/malaria-drug-hydroxychlororquine-coronavirus/

_"Thirty-seven per cent of the 6,200 physicians from 30 countries questioned in a survey said that hydroxychloroquine is the best therapy on the market."

"Conducted by Sermo, the global poll of doctors found the malaria drug was most commonly used by doctors in Spain – 72 per cent of physicians – to treat COVID-19. Medics in Italy (53 per cent) and China (44 per cent) had also used the medicine to treat coronavirus victims."
_
72% of physcians in france, china, italy and spain are selling snake oil? This is all Trumps fault clearly.


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

I'm sure people are equally bored with the insinuation that everything Donald Trump does is malicious 100% of the time. You're willing to pretend that it was an intentional deception and nobody else in the world was involved simply because you want to continue to paint him as a villain. How long are we going to persist in this childish behaviour?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 3, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> How long are we going to persist in this childish behaviour?



4 more years apparently.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> I'm sure people are equally bored with the insinuation that everything Donald Trump does is malicious 100% of the time.



D-D-D-DEFLECTION!!! (The balls on you to go on about 'childish behaviour').

Name one benevolent thing Gump has done.



Purple_Shyguy said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/health/health-news/coronavirus-malaria-treatment/2020/03/17/id/958693/
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-malaria-drug-best-coronavirus-treatment.html
> 
> ...



Those articles are from March and April. You alleged 'for months'. That is why I specifically quoted you. That was my disbelief. I already know it's not a safe treatment, 11 out of 81 dead in a trial in Brazil. Gimme some links from last year for example.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 3, 2020)

hey buddy, March was "months" ago.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> hey buddy, March was "months" ago.



Like 33/34 days?

So you have nothing from 'months ago'. Gotcha. Thought so tbh.


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

Is the insinuation in your response that Trump has performed zero benevolent acts in the course of his life? I was being hyperbolic in framing you this way but I guess that's fine. This makes you look like a caricature of an activist though. Conversations would be more productive if you could be reasonable.


----------



## nero99 (May 3, 2020)

If you live in the states and dislike trump, move out of the county then. Everyone is sick and tired of all you little cry babies that just have to constantly say “trump bad!” Over every little thing he does. Last I checked, none of you little fuckers are perfect either.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> Is the insinuation in your response that Trump has performed zero benevolent acts in the course of his life?



His presidency. C'mon deflecting dude, name a few things.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> If you live in the states and dislike trump, move out of the county then.



Thankfully I don't, and that's not how any of this works. Did we see a mass exodus of rednecks from the states when Obama was pres? No, of course fucking not, get a grip. 



nero99 said:


> Everyone



Nah.  




nero99 said:


> Last I checked, none of you little fuckers are perfect either.



D-D-D-DDEFLECTION!!!!

Not everyone is a president of a hugely powerful country.

No one is asking him to be perfect either. 

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> His presidency. C'mon deflecting dude, name a few things.


Plelase stop projecting. I don't appreciate your effort to reframe the conversation, it's vapid and reeks of insecurity. I'm not interested in Trump, I'm interested in why you behave the way that you do.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> _"Thirty-seven per cent of the 6,200 physicians from 30 countries questioned in a survey said that hydroxychloroquine is the best therapy on the market."_



That means 63% felt differently. I'm curious as to why you would use an example that goes against what you were trying to point out.


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> [QUOTE="Purple_Shyguy, post: 9040764, member: 141805"_]"Thirty-seven per cent of the 6,200 physicians from 30 countries questioned in a survey said that hydroxychloroquine is the best therapy on the market."_



That means 63% felt differently. I'm curious as to why you would use an example that goes against what you were trying to point out.[/QUOTE]
I'm sure you're familiar with the phrase "Lies, damn lies, and statistics." Your interpretation only follows if the choice is binary between "works" and "doesn't work". What this shows us in actuality is that 37% were able to agree on a single course of action but 63% were unable to establish a majority opinion.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> Plelase stop projecting. I don't appreciate your effort to reframe the conversation, it's vapid and reeks of insecurity. I'm not interested in Trump, I'm interested in why you behave the way that you do.



C'mon man, name a few things, seriously. Shouldn't be hard?

Unless you can't?

Seriously, this 'I don't necessarily support Gump' is the new new 'I'm not alt-right, i'm actually quite left/libertarian'. Only people who staunchly defend him seem to be saying it lmfao.



FGFlann said:


> I'm sure you're familiar with the phrase "Lies, damn lies, and statistics.




Oh, when the statistics show you're wrong they become lies, huh. Interesting, interesting...


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 3, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> That means 63% felt differently. I'm curious as to why you would use an example that goes against what you were trying to point out.



The point is that its being used globally as a potential treatment and isnt just some Trump conspiracy theory,
The first news of the treatment came from China in the first place with their reporting they were using it to successfully treat infected.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> The point is that its being used globally as a potential treatment and isnt just some Trump conspiracy theory



Months ago according to you, like 35 days to everyone else, right?



Purple_Shyguy said:


> The first news of the treatment came from China in the first place with their reporting they were using it to successfully treat infected.



CHAINA CHAINA CHAINA DEFLECT DEFLECT DEFLECT.


----------



## wartutor (May 3, 2020)

I dont know why you guys keep arguing with someone who has Seoul Korea as where he is from. Being an american i can't give 2 shits as to what someone from Seoul Korea thinks of our presedent.


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> C'mon man, name a few things, seriously. Shouldn't be hard?
> 
> Unless you can't?
> 
> ...


This is more projection. You are crafting a strawman and attempting to otherize me with labels. You are a very dishonest person and I can see there's no point in trying to reason with you.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 3, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Months ago according to you, like 35 days to everyone else, right?
> 
> CHAINA CHAINA CHAINA DEFLECT DEFLECT DEFLECT.



You are coming across completely and utterly unhinged bro. How many months do you know of with 35 days in them?

If April was one month ago then March was *blank* ago? Do you know plurals?


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

wartutor said:


> I dont know why you guys keep arguing with someone who has Seoul Korea as where he is from. Being an american i can't give 2 shits as to what someone from Seoul Korea thinks of our presedent.



Unlike fucking dumbass rednecks, I am qualified to work and live in many places. I also haven't been there in years. You think South Koreans are native English speakers? Get a grip, followed by some life experience.



FGFlann said:


> This is more projection. You are crafting a strawman and attempting to otherize me with labels. You are a very dishonest person and I can see there's no point in trying to reason with you.



'Projection' and 'strawman' are just words you're using to deflect because you cannot even name a few benevolent things this orange turd has done. Sad.



Purple_Shyguy said:


> You are coming across completely and utterly unhinged bro. If April was one month ago then March was *blank* ago? Do you know plurals?



Do you know intellectual dishonesty?

Of course you do.

'Months ago' *my fucking ass*.

All Trumpstans are lying scumbags.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 3, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Unlike fucking dumbass rednecks, I am qualified to work and live in many places. I also haven't been there in years. You think South Koreans are native English speakers? Get a grip, followed by some life experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
BREAKING NEWS! MARCH IS NOT TWO MONTHS BEFORE MAY! TRUMP IMPEACHED!*


----------



## FGFlann (May 3, 2020)

FWIW, I would suggest anyone not invested in trolling to simply stop responding at this point. There's nothing constructive to be had here.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> FWIW, I would suggest anyone not invested in trolling to simply stop responding at this point. There's nothing constructive to be had here.



"I can't name a singular thing this dickhead has done that's not evil, making my assertion that people unfairly consider him to be evil complete fucking bullshit. Sad."


----------



## notimp (May 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> The point is that its being used globally as a potential treatment and isnt just some Trump conspiracy theory,
> The first news of the treatment came from China in the first place with their reporting they were using it to successfully treat infected.


Studies coming from china where inconclusive.
https://www.contagionlive.com/news/results-from-a-controlled-trial-of-hydroxychloroquine-for-covid19
Ten days later:
https://www.biospace.com/article/china-clinical-trial-says-malaria-drug-doesn-t-help-covid-19/
(Just the first links found via google. Sources not vetted.)

The problem basically was, that he was briefed on the first one (probably), then 'upgraded' the results of the study in terms of viability, and then stuck to that script - for too long, while the rest of the world already was informed, that results on hydroxychloroquine were inconclusive. (Thats the 'what the heck is he doing' part.)

Also there have been two additional issues with that recommendation, first hydroxychloroquine, when taken in doses that turn out to be too high is poisonous, and people (- even in the US) died from taking it (clinical trials), second, that patients with Lupus - who rely on that drug as treatment suddenly werent able to get it, because people rushed to get prescriptions based on - in non scientific lingo - a theory, thats was still in the process of being evaluated. While the POTUS told people, go get it "what do you have to loose". While not having ramped up production beforehand.

Thats the entire argument. 

edit: From a PR standpoint, at least that brought 'hope' to some people ('there is a potential cure that already exists'), at a time, when arguably it was needed.


----------



## notimp (May 5, 2020)

In the US, the military social media accounts are now resorting to war propaganda, to tell people that wearing facemasks and washing hands is something thats good for the nation, because apparently that didn't come across in the presidents addresses to the nation so far.



> Across the country, military units have been posting World War II-style propaganda posters to social media feeds, urging Americans to wear face masks, wash hands, stay home, and stay alive.


src: https://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2020/05/propaganda-president-and-reopen-protesters/165081/

Examples:
https://www.instagram.com/p/B-Zh_aIo868/

https://twitter.com/NASPCOLA/status/1255956743756173314

https://twitter.com/NASPCOLA/status/1254868454311710722

Hashtag is #sinkcovid19


----------



## Waygeek (May 5, 2020)

notimp said:


> now resorting to war propaganda



False. 

_noun_
noun: *propaganda*; noun: *Propaganda*
1.
information, especially of a biased or misleading nature, used to promote a political cause or point of view.


----------



## notimp (May 5, 2020)

Yeah, this is an odd one - since its war propaganda, but repurposed... 

So its used to give you the feeling of 'this is a war, we need to stick together', but using actual historical tropes, which makes it immediatly identifiable as (former) propaganda. Which counteracts it working as such - a bit. 

Also depending on source, and actually your source as well, propaganda doesnt _have_ to be misleading.  (f.e.: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...nclesamwantyou.jpg/1200px-Unclesamwantyou.jpg )

If you watch Adam Curtis' Century of the Self (BBC) you could see that part of its origin story was being brought over by Bernays as a 'method to 'control mass behavior' for advertising purposes, in peace times. (First in the US.) And I think its intended purpose holds true here as well. 

But I agree, that this is not propaganda in the misleading sense. As such it would have been more subtle.. So this is actual  information in a historical propaganda wrapper? To conjure up feelings of 'being in a war', but transparently?


----------



## Waygeek (May 6, 2020)

notimp said:


> Yeah, this is an odd one - since its war propaganda



It's not. 

Again.


----------



## Joe88 (May 14, 2020)

https://www.ny1.com/nyc/all-borough...thromycin-combo-on-decreasing-covid-19-deaths


----------

